# Gypsi Nirvana Seed Boutique - partial order..



## rebel (Aug 5, 2011)

got part of my order today, 
but 2 - ten packs wasnt there nor any freebies.
anyone ????

this is my 2nd time with them. 1st time went great, disappointed this time.


----------



## rebel (Aug 5, 2011)

tried contacting them thru the help desk, no reply as of yet.
they state they dont replace orders that are lost etc..  but my order arrived safely, but i only recieved part of it.
reckon they will send the remainder ??


----------



## Mutt (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd be on their tails about it, but it is the seed biz...and this biz is seedy. 
After gypsy went off the handle years back have noticed a decrease in customer satisfaction.
Why I say get good genetics and make tons of seed the first go...makes it so you don't have to depend on these people. Everyone forgets...major tokers run these companies can't expect the motivation from them that you do from a lets say regular commercial business.
I would make emails to them a hobby until you get a reply, but don't hold your breathe hoping they make it right. Only one is Attitude that seems to be jam up 99% everyone else is lucky to get 80% satisfaction lately.


----------



## rebel (Aug 7, 2011)

thanks mutt, will do.  its sure discouraging after a few successful orders and then get ripped off.
good advice on saving seed, this i will do next yr.

no replies from seed boutique , will continue to email them.


----------



## kasgrow (Aug 8, 2011)

I have had seed boutique split orders before. I have gotten them a few days apart. I hope that is all that happened for you.


----------



## rebel (Aug 8, 2011)

just got word from them, thats what they said, split order.
i await anxiously, never arrived today.
btw, the others arrived in only 4 days to the usa. very fast.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 8, 2011)

I was watching this thread to see if you got a split order.  I've ordered from Seedboutique at least 20 times over the years and they are FAST, as in ordered-Monday-arrived-Saturday-fast.  They consistently have taken fewer days to get here than any of my Canadian orders, which is really odd (but great).


----------



## rebel (Aug 11, 2011)

Got rest of order today . Thumbs up to Gypsi Nirvana Seed Boutique
freebies was sam the skunkman

probably never plant them, takes long time to finish


----------



## maineharvest (Sep 17, 2011)

Gypsi is my number one seedbank. I very rarely order elsewhere.


----------



## maineharvest (Sep 17, 2011)

The only reason that I will order elsewhere is if they dont carry a certain breeders gear and I just have to have it.  Even then I hate ordering from any other seedbank cause I get all stressed about getting ripped off and I hate that feeling.  In my eyes Gypsi is the best.


----------

